# From the Journal of Ygdal Trueforger



## Bobaloo (Jun 11, 2003)

Quick Summary:

Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil set in the Forgotten Realms.  Hommlett is to the Southeast of Neverwinter.  The Journal is from the perspective of a PC, this was our 5th session.

The PCs:
Ygdal Trueforger Dwarf Fighter 5
Kromlech Dwarf Fighter 4
Aldar Magare Elf Wizard 5
Zane Stonetree Halfling Rogue/Ranger 4/1
Lomar Human Druid of Silvanus 5
Kellet Aurillian Human Cleric of Tempus 4

From the Journal of Ygdal Trueforger.

Tarsakh 17
Having returned from the Moathouse, where I was nearly overwhelmed by the power and evil of the Obelisk the CDS followed a lead concering the Flour Mill.  We defeated the cultists who had taken over the Mill.  The Town Guard arrived.  After hearing us out, and believing our tale they let us search the place.  With their assistance, and under the watchful eye of Elmo, the Leader of the Guard we sorted through thier items.  We took our loot from the cultists, but Elmo chose to possess some items as well; most notably a note which he read to us, which referred to a cult contact in Rastor.  

With the new expansion of cult activity in Hommlett, we requested another "meeting" with the Hommlett big wigs.  We explained all we had found in the Moathouse.  There was some concern, but the town leaders took it all in stride.  We didn't really learn too much, except about Rastor's location and general background.  Yet another dead town, and many warnings about our mortality.  There were also some questions posed about "Lareth's Tomb."  They seemed innocuous at the time, but Cannoness Y'day bragged about smashing in his face.  The body we found had died of natural causes. 

We explained we were probably headed to check out Nulb and the old Temple of Elemental Evil.  Seeing as everyone's conventional wisdom about the Moathouse was wrong, we really expected more of the same in Nulb and the old temple.  

Tarsakh 18 & 19
We spent a couple of days in town.  Aldar Identified the items we had been accumulating.  Lomar took the time to acquire an animal companion, a wolf whose name he hasn't told us yet.  We sold most of the mundane items to the goblin travelling merchant named Creeper, who happened to show up on our second day in town.  I took the opportunity to work on a Masterwork Heavy Flail for myself.  I didn't really get too much done, but I started it.  Of course in my xcitement over getting to work on my craft again, I forgot to buy the polearm I've been meaning to acquire.

While Lomar was "in the woods", he talked with the druid Yundy, who we've been told had gone crazy.  Yundi said Jaroo was the suspicious one, since he was no longer casting any spells.  Zane went to schmooze the truth out of him, while we watched from an invisible circle.  The convo didn't go anywhere, Zane pressed him and Jaroo called for the guard.

Aldar tried to magic the guy, and he took off.  He grew wings and flew away.  Not transforming into a bird as could be expected form a druid, fresh wings came out of his back.

We searched Jaroo's hut and found his real body.  He had the misfortune of having to tell Elmo about all of this.  Elmo and Jeru were close friends.  The only unanswered question is whether or not the shapechanger is involved with the cult at all.

Tarsakh 20 & 21
We distributed the magic items we had collected to date, bought some new mules anda second wagon.  We rolled lesiurely toward Nulb.  Seeing as it's reputation of being a literal ghost town, we didn't enter the town until the morning of Tarsakh 22.

Tarsakh 22
Leaving the wagons at the campsite, we rode the mules, Zane has his own pony and Aldar walked.  We approached slowly and with no small degree of trepidation.  As we approached the bridge, we watched for trolls and such.  We came up to the Inn, tied up the mounts and went in.  

After we had barely stepped in to investigate Zane disturbed the dead body inside and we were attacked by a Ghost.  Kromlech took the sneak attack, but weathered the damage well.  Some of us looked and were horrified.  The whole of my physical being was shattered.  Lomar was physically shaken as well.  But's that's not all.  Next, the damned thing tried to possess me!  I don't have the strongest of willpower, but Haela smiled bright on me and I resisted easily.  Then the thing disappeared.  

I ran out of the Inn at first, so I don't know all that went on.  I think Aldar hammered on with Magic Missiles, while Kromlech took swings with his scimitar.  Zane pulledout a rapier and attacked as well.  After gathering my courage back, and thinking there's not much else he could do to me now, I went back in to cover Zane's back.  I got one good strike the thing, but the Missiles seem to have taken him down.  A sword was dropped from the air when he went away.  Since there was a set of stairs in the inn, undaunted, we went upstairs.  All but one of the rooms were empty.   The last remaining room was locked up.  

Zane got us in and we saw furniture floating about.  Before you could say boo, another foul spirit had accosted us.  It hypnotised Kellet and myself and we ran away.  I'm told we used similar tactics as on the other ghost along with a timely cure spell applied on the spirit by Lomar.  However, it still damaged the already fragile psyches of our men.

You would think that would be enough to drive us away.  But, no, the ever-intrepid Chaos Dragon Slayers pressed on deeper into the town.  

We came upon a hideous disfigured old man sitting upon a rocker on his front porch.  He was friendly enough at first, but we never did expect to see anyone actually alive here.  He even gave us a friendly warning about his dangerous porch.  

Turns out this was Lareth himself.  He said he was master of the Moathouse back in the day.  Our conversation got on towards information concering the cult.  We paid 500 gold coins out of the party fund to hear what he had to say.  He explained that Tharzidan, and the EEE were one and the same.  Aldar says that that's no big surprise.  Lareth laid out how the elemental factions were all so much intra-faith politics, and that the Tharzidan worshippers were playing the sides against each other.  The T.O.A.C. as he called it and then elaborated to me as the Temple of All Consumption was being built up near Rastor and was the crater up there.  The completion of the project was dependent on an unknown being.  

There was some more give and take when Zane asked some curious questions.  Turns out Zane had received some sort of commuication from Tharzidan, when he tried to recover the big purple gem at the obelisk. Aldar was very upset the Zane had kept the info from us.  I was concerned, and angry that we were being played, since Zane was the one most interested in coming to Nulb.  Zane stated his piece, I believed his explanation, but Aldar kept pushing him.  A couple of sarcastic comments came out of Lareth, and Zane threw a knife at him, as I looked on dumbfounded.

Edits: Grammar and Spelling


----------

